# Hawaii Reviews for August 2005



## billhall (Aug 1, 2005)

Hawaii - August 2005


----------



## billhall (Aug 1, 2005)

*Cliffs Resort - Kauai  -  7-08-2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Cliffs Resort
Reviewer:  Liz Wolf-Spada​Island: Kauai​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 1, 2005)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      7/21/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pahio Shearwater
Reviewer:  Anthony Smith​Island: Kauai​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 9, 2005)

*Kuhio Banyan - Oahu  - 7/9/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kuhio Banyan
Reviewer:  Douglas McConnell​Island: Oahu​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 11, 2005)

*Hilton Hawaiian Village, Oahu     7-30-2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Hilton Hawaiian Village
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 12, 2005)

*Hono Koa-Maui-08/01   Kona Coast II-Hawaii-07/23/05*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kona Coast Resort II
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​

Hono Koa
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 12, 2005)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai,  Kauai,  8/4/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 13, 2005)

*Imperial Hawaii Resort, Oahu,  7/28/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Imperial Hawaii 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 14, 2005)

*Pono Kai   Kauai     07-09-2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pono Kai
Reviewer:  Brenda Messer​Island: Kauai​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 17, 2005)

*Marriott's Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  7/20/2004*

*Reviews received and posted*



Marriott's Ko 'Olina Beach Club
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 17, 2005)

*Westin Ka'anapali Resort, Maui      (2 new reviews)*

*Reviews received and posted*



Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Reviewer:  Tina Shaw​Island: Maui​

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Reviewer:  Richard Thompson​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 21, 2005)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club   Kauai     5/13/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Marriott Waiohai Beach Club
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Aug 31, 2005)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      5/12/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pahio Shearwater
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------

